# 1948 Monark Super Deluxe help needed



## Juxtaposed Machines (May 3, 2017)

Hello everyone!

I am in the assembly faze of my restoration on a 1948 Monark Super Deluxe and I need some help.  If anyone has an unmolested original '48 I would love to see some pictures of certain areas.  I took all of the original hardware and had it rechrome plated.  Now I am getting to the point were I have a bunch of washers left and various screws.  If there is anyway I could see some photos of the areas where all of the braces for the fender and rear carrier join together and bolt to the frame.  I would also like to know about how the front fender is attached to the fork.  Is there a washer between the fender and the fork?  I assume there is one between the bolt and the bottom of the fender.  Is it a slotted screw or a hex head bolt that holds it to the fork?  I know that is a bunch of random and specific questions, but I just want to get it as close to correct as possible.

Thank you in advance for everybody's help.
Josh


----------



## spoker (May 4, 2017)

do a google search for images of monark bicycles


----------



## Freqman1 (May 4, 2017)

Most of the original hardware was cad or zinc plated-not chrome. Probably most Monark SDs from '48-'52 will be about the same assembly wise. A ton of these bikes out there so you should be able to get some help. V/r Shawn


----------



## SuperMonark (May 4, 2017)

The Monark ride is this Sunday,  I will try to get some pictures for you.


----------



## Juxtaposed Machines (May 5, 2017)

spoker said:


> do a google search for images of monark bicycles




Yeah, I tried that, but couldn't find any real good close up images.


----------



## Juxtaposed Machines (May 5, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Most of the original hardware was cad or zinc plated-not chrome. Probably most Monark SDs from '48-'52 will be about the same assembly wise. A ton of these bikes out there so you should be able to get some help. V/r Shawn




I have went a little overboard to say the least.  LOL!


----------



## Juxtaposed Machines (May 5, 2017)

SuperMonark said:


> The Monark ride is this Sunday,  I will try to get some pictures for you.




That would be great!  Thank you!


----------



## jacob9795 (May 5, 2017)

Josh,
I have an original/untouched '48 SD. It has new grips and tires.
I hope these pics help.
-Jake


----------



## Wayne Adam (May 5, 2017)

Here are some picture of my 1949 Super Deluxe that I recently restored using mostly all of the original hardware.
Maybe this will help, maybe not.
 Good luck with your restoration..........Wayne


----------



## FULLYLOADED (May 7, 2017)

nice!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Springer Tom (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Juxtaposed Machines (May 8, 2017)

jacob9795 said:


> Josh,
> I have an original/untouched '48 SD. It has new grips and tires.
> I hope these pics help.
> -Jake




Jake,
Thank you so much for the close up images.  They are a huge help.  Your Monark is a real time capsule.
Thank you,
Josh


----------



## Juxtaposed Machines (May 8, 2017)

Wayne Adam said:


> Here are some picture of my 1949 Super Deluxe that I recently restored using mostly all of the original hardware.
> Maybe this will help, maybe not.
> Good luck with your restoration..........Wayne




Wayne,
Thank you so much for the images of your 49.  Absolutely beautiful bike.  It is very similar to mine.  I appreciate the help.
Thank you,
Josh


----------



## Juxtaposed Machines (May 8, 2017)

Springer Tom said:


> View attachment 462971 View attachment 462974 View attachment 462973
> 
> View attachment 462972




Springer Tom,
Your images are much appreciated.  This is exactly like my '48!  Great bike.  Thank you for sharing.
Josh


----------



## Juxtaposed Machines (May 8, 2017)

After reviewing all of the images posted, it appears I am missing a clip of some sort for the front bracket where the wheel attaches.  It is in between where the main fork and springer fork attach to lower bracket.  Any idea what this clip is called or what it looks like?  I am obviously missing both of them.
Thanks in advance.
Josh


----------



## jacob9795 (May 8, 2017)

Juxtaposed Machines said:


> After reviewing all of the images posted, it appears I am missing a clip of some sort for the front bracket where the wheel attaches.  It is in between where the main fork and springer fork attach to lower bracket.  Any idea what this clip is called or what it looks like?  I am obviously missing both of them.
> Thanks in advance.
> Josh



It's just a retaining washer...


----------



## jacob9795 (May 8, 2017)

I'm assembling some sexiness right now too.


----------



## Juxtaposed Machines (May 8, 2017)

jacob9795 said:


> It's just a retaining washer...
> 
> View attachment 463729






jacob9795 said:


> I'm assembling some sexiness right now too.
> 
> View attachment 463744




Cool.  Thanks for the info on the retaining washer!

The Monark you are assembling right now looks sweet!  Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Juxtaposed Machines (May 8, 2017)

Springer Tom said:


> View attachment 462971 View attachment 462974 View attachment 462973
> 
> View attachment 462972




Would you by chance be able to post a picture of the back (rear) of your pedestal headlight?


----------



## jacob9795 (May 9, 2017)

Juxtaposed Machines said:


> Cool.  Thanks for the info on the retaining washer!
> 
> The Monark you are assembling right now looks sweet!  Can't wait to see it finished.



I have no need for these washers. They are yours if you need them, no charge. Send a couple of bucks for shipping. LMK

-Jake


----------



## Juxtaposed Machines (May 9, 2017)

jacob9795 said:


> I have no need for these washers. They are yours if you need them, no charge. Send a couple of bucks for shipping. LMK
> 
> -Jake




Awesome!  Thank you.  Send me a pm with your address or paypal info and I will get you taken care of.  Greatly appreciate it!


----------

